# Coconut Oil



## Moxy (Aug 3, 2012)

Ok. The ONLY coconut oil I was able to find was at the commissary. Spectrum Expellar Pressed Organic Virgin Coconut Oil. Please, tell me if this is a decent oil. It was $5.99 for a 14oz jar. I think I will get the jar I saw on amazon.com next time...but I guess this is a start.

I gave her a yep tonight in her yogurt, and she was cautious at first, but then she gobbled it up. How frequently should I increase the dose, and how will I know if it's doing its job?

After everything I have read, I'm seriously considering taking it and giving it to my son for our acid reflux....and using it for his eczema. Hope everything I read is true.


----------

